# Main applicant Pregnant, visa 190



## priyanka_chd19 (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi All

I have few urgent questions - 

Here is my case - 

I am the Prime applicant for PR and have got NSW's invite (Subclass visa 190).
Recently i have found that i am expecting a baby (my Pregnancy).

Questions - 

Question 1) Shall i go ahead and file my application knowing i can't get medicals done for another 8 months (approx including the recovery period).

Question 2) Is there any chance that my visa would be rejected based on the fact that I am Pregnant?

Question 3) Shall I file the application and pay the fee and wait for CO to discuss my medical condition/ Pregnancy? I don’t want that after I pay huge amount, it gets cancelled due to any reason?

Question 4) If I mark my query to NSW dept. before filing the application, is there a chance that they would reject my invitation knowing I cannot apply for another 8 months?

Please help me with above mentioned questions. 

Anyone with same experience ?

Thanks & Regards,

Priyanka


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Not sure about informing NSW or other things, but this scenario has been discussed quite a few times here. Use the search function. From what I know, you can very well go ahead and pay for your visas. When the time comes for medicals, inform the department about the pregnancy. They will put your application on hold until you deliver and get the baby's passport, medicals, etc. Your application will then proceed without any additional costs for the new born. But, please do search this forum first as my knowledge on this topic is limited.

All the best, and congratulations!


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> Not sure about informing NSW or other things, but this scenario has been discussed quite a few times here. Use the search function. From what I know, you can very well go ahead and pay for your visas. When the time comes for medicals, inform the department about the pregnancy. They will put your application on hold until you deliver and get the baby's passport, medicals, etc. Your application will then proceed without any additional costs for the new born. But, please do search this forum first as my knowledge on this topic is limited.
> 
> All the best, and congratulations!


You are right on the money. Except for the visa fee, which would be payable for the baby in case you are outside Australia and doesnt hold a PR yet (which is the case you explained above). In case your are outside Australia, granted the PR and had a baby before you make your first trip for PR validation, In that case baby will be granted the visa without any charges.

So, to summarize all. You need not to worry and proceed with the PR. Once your CO will ask for the medical tell him that you are pregnant. You need to provide the CO with the doctors report mentioning expected delivery date. Your visa will be put on hold until baby birth. Upon baby birth, apply for the passport. Once you have the passport, inform your CO and he will ask for medicals and PCC (for you and your husband). Once they are done, all of you will be granted the visa. You will have to travel to Australia for visa validation. Deadline is based on the expiry of Medical or PCC whichever comes first. Validity of PCC and medical is 12 months.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

priyanka_chd19 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have few urgent questions -
> 
> ...


1- Yes go ahead
2- No way
3- Yes go ahead and file then discuss with the CO. Nothing will go wrong
4- No, if you already have the invitation to apply for the visa, you have to apply within 60 days, and they cannot withdraw it due to pregnancy


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

SqOats said:


> You are right on the money. Except for the visa fee, which would be payable for the baby in case you are outside Australia and doesnt hold a PR yet (which is the case you explained above). In case your are outside Australia, granted the PR and had a baby before you make your first trip for PR validation, In that case baby will be granted the visa without any charges.


I think you have that backwards. If the baby is born BEFORE the visa is granted, the baby can be added to the existing application at no additional cost. If the baby is born AFTER the visa is granted, the parents needs to apply for a Child Visa for the baby.


----------



## priyanka_chd19 (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks KeeDa for your quick reply and your best wishes!


----------



## priyanka_chd19 (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks to all the members for your time to reply me back, i am very grateful!!
I think i shall go ahead and file my application as all the replies i have got are positive!!

If anyone else have opinions to share, please do so!!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| Congratulations and All The Best |||*


File your VISA application THEN wait for CO contact for MEDICALS and PCC. NOW Inform CO about your pregnancy THEREBY putting your application on HOLD until Delivery (_provide requested documents/reports_).


AFTER delivery inform CO and Apply for BABY's passport and THEN go ahead with PCC and MEDICALS.


No need to inform the STATE regarding your pregnancy now.


*CO would guide you accordingly.*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best |||*




priyanka_chd19 said:


> Thanks to all the members for your time to reply me back, i am very grateful!!
> I think i shall go ahead and file my application as all the replies i have got are positive!!
> 
> If anyone else have opinions to share, please do so!!


----------



## itisniranjan (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi Forum members,
I have a similar situation here. My wife is the primary applicant and she is pregnant.
We applied for 189 visa a month and a half ago. The CO was allocated last week and she has asked for Medicals. 
My wife will complete 32 in another 3 months. My question is - If the visa application is put on hold till the delivery (which will take another 7-8 months including recovery period) will she lose the 5 points for the age range of 30-32 years? :noidea:
Please answer..


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

No, the points are considered at the time of invite. So, you wont face any issues in case you hold your case. 

I am in a similar situation and about to submit visa application. Planning to tell CO to hold my case upon allocation and resume after baby's delivery.

Goodluck with your case.


----------



## itisniranjan (Mar 12, 2014)

SqOats said:


> No, the points are considered at the time of invite. So, you wont face any issues in case you hold your case.
> 
> I am in a similar situation and about to submit visa application. Planning to tell CO to hold my case upon allocation and resume after baby's delivery.
> 
> Goodluck with your case.


SqOats, thanks for the reply..
We checked with the gynaec and she says the single chest X-ray should not affect the baby if properly shielded and that too at this stage of 5-months pregnancy. So, we are in double-minds on whether to go ahead with the medicals or wait till the delivery..
My wife is keen on getting the medicals done now.. reggers:

Congrats to u too.. good luck.. :thumb:


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Your welcome and congrats to you too, Yes that is true, my wife is also a doctor and she agrees that the risk is very minimal after first tri semester and with the shield on. 

The only reason we are planning to put our case on hold is that if our grant will be delayed, as we are from high risk country, and lets say we get it near to the delivery time then it will be difficult for my wife to travel to aus near to the delivery. And if that happens and baby is delivered outside aus after our PR is granted, then we will have to apply for child visa, which takes 12-18 months in some cases.

That is the reason we want to hold our case and proceed after the baby. You should also think about this point and discuss with your agent or other seniors.

Goodluck


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

It will make sense to wait and then get the PR all together


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

@itisniranjan

Upon rechecking your details, your CO has already asked the medical and PCC which is usually after verifying your other docs, it is highly likely that you will be granted the visa in a month's time or so upon submission of medical and PCC. Hence, you will have plenty of time to travel to aussie for the delivery of baby. I think doctors avoid travelling only in the last month.

So, you can also opt for the other option. It is not as risky as mine. 

Goodluck


----------

